# Bacon wrapped stuffed poblanos



## Smkryng

Mixed an 8 ounce brick of cream cheese, 1c shredded pepper jack , 1/2c shredded mild cheddar, and 1lb sweet Italian sausage.











Sliced 3 poblanos in half and removed seeds and then stuffed





Wrapped each one with 3 strips of bacon trying to make sure ends were tucked underneath. Give a sprinkle of some spicy rub I have and into the pit boss at 180 with one row of pellets in a pellet tray.
	

		
			
		

		
	






bumped heat to 315 after an hour and cooked till the bacon crisped up.





Plated shot with some corn casserole that went on the smoker with the poblanos and some green beans with a lil bacon grease





I know it’s probably a little on the cholesterol heavy side, but like a friend from work says “I take a pill for that”. 
  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Blues1

Cholesterol heavy...sometimes we just have to sacrifice. :) Looks worth it to me!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

That looks delicious s! I’m going to try that.


----------



## Smkryng

Blues1 said:


> Cholesterol heavy...sometimes we just have to sacrifice. :) Looks worth it to me!


Somebody’s gotta do it, might as well be us!


----------



## Smkryng

BuckeyeSteve said:


> That looks delicious s! I’m going to try that.


They were good for sure. I shoulda definitely went something a little different for sides, something to cut through the richness.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo

Man that looks good.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Way to shake it up! Nice!


----------



## Smkryng

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Man that looks good.


Thanks!


----------



## Smkryng

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Way to shake it up! Nice!


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Ishi

Great looking meal!


----------



## sawhorseray

Great looking dish and very creative, Like! RAY


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Always thought poblanos would be good this way.  And it looks like it is!  Outstanding cook!

Like!


----------



## crazymoon

SR, nice looking dinner right there!


----------



## flatbroke

Wow I could eat a couple of those. Nice job


----------



## Smkryng

Ishi said:


> Great looking meal!


Thanks!


sawhorseray said:


> Great looking dish and very creative, Like! RAY


I appreciate it!


Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Always thought poblanos would be good this way.  And it looks like it is!  Outstanding cook!
> 
> Like!


Yeah and a whole lot quicker than a pile of abts!


crazymoon said:


> SR, nice looking dinner right there!


Not bad at all, especially for something pretty quick, thanks!


flatbroke said:


> Wow I could eat a couple of those. Nice job


Thanks!


----------



## texomakid

Cholesterol is my middle name. Those look awesome.


----------



## whistlepig

Going to have to give this a try!


----------



## Smkryng

texomakid said:


> Cholesterol is my middle name. Those look awesome.


Thanks!


----------



## xray

Looks delicious! Nice job


----------



## Smkryng

whistlepig said:


> Going to have to give this a try!





xray said:


> Looks delicious! Nice job


Thanks!


----------



## LazyK68

Oh yeah!   I've wanted to use poblanos that way.   I've never thought about adding the sausage.   Nice cook, and I appreciate you sharing.


----------



## civilsmoker

That is the reason you run every day!!!

I love everything peppers so nice creation!


----------



## Smkryng

LazyK68 said:


> Oh yeah!   I've wanted to use poblanos that way.   I've never thought about adding the sausage.   Nice cook, and I appreciate you sharing.


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Smkryng

civilsmoker said:


> That is the reason you run every day!!!
> 
> I love everything peppers so nice creation!


I’ll need to start a regular exercise regimen if keep making stuff like this.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Great idea! I love ABT's but too much work. Got to see if I can get the Pablanos and make these...JJ


----------



## disco

Food art for sure! Big like!


----------



## Smkryng

chef jimmyj said:


> Great idea! I love ABT's but too much work. Got to see if I can get the Pablanos and make these...JJ


I agree, ABT’s are a pain and these are a lot easier for sure.


----------



## Smkryng

disco said:


> Food art for sure! Big like!


Thanks!


----------



## hoity toit

Awesome..I'm going to make some for this Memorial Day weekend .

HT


----------



## Smkryng

hoity toit said:


> Awesome..I'm going to make some for this Memorial Day weekend .
> 
> HT


Thanks!


----------



## hoity toit

I made some up last night using Chorizo instead of the Italian sausage. Will cook them today and see how they come out.


----------



## chilerelleno

Aw hell yeah, those look delicious!
A man after my own heart with the Poblanos.

Here are a few of mine,

Stuffed Chiles

ChileRelleno's Chile Rellenos
Huge Pulled Pork Poblanos
Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Cubanelle Chiles
Huge Pablanos Stuffed with Cheesy Rice


----------



## Smkryng

hoity toit said:


> I made some up last night using Chorizo instead of the Italian sausage. Will cook them today and see how they come out.


Awesome! I wanted to do chorizo but I’ve got a few of the fam that aren’t a big fan of it.


----------



## Smkryng

chilerelleno said:


> Aw hell yeah, those look delicious!
> A man after my own heart with the Poblanos.
> 
> Here are a few of mine,
> 
> Stuffed Chiles
> 
> ChileRelleno's Chile Rellenos
> Huge Pulled Pork Poblanos
> Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Cubanelle Chiles
> Huge Pablanos Stuffed with Cheesy Rice


  Those are are some good looking cooks, thanks for the links!


----------



## whistlepig

Made these for the first time today. These are good!


----------



## Smkryng

whistlepig said:


> Made these for the first time today. These are good!


Glad you liked them!


----------

